# [RISOLTO] - Problemi di tastiera in citrix, kde e X

## lsegalla

Salve, non so se e quanti di voi utilizzano citrix metaframe però io lo uso qui in azienda e oggi ho un problema con una macchina che ho preparato con GENTOO. Sostanzialmente ho fatto un emerge icaclient (come ho fatto altre volte) e quindi ho configurato tramite l'apposita utility wfcmgr e il mio nuovo client si connette a citrix. 

L'unico problema rimane nell'utilizzo della tastiera; sostanzialmente non funzionano tasti come la @ oppure i seguenti: òçà°ù§...

Sapete aiutarmi ?

PS - un problema analogo mi si è verificato con rdesktop un po' di tempo fa e si trattava in file da mettere nelle keymaps di rdesktop, poi in realtà citrix non funziona in questo modo, almeno pare. In ogni caso su questa macchina rdesktop funziona con la tastiera almeno...Last edited by lsegalla on Tue May 06, 2008 10:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lsegalla

Sapete quale può essere il mio problema ?

----------

## koma

controlla un paio di cose:

il layout della tastiera è a posto in xorg o lo imposti da kde/gnome ?

puoi impostare la tastiera in citrix ma prova a mettere tutte le tastiere (anche in gnome) in en_us

dovrebbe funzionare.

----------

## lsegalla

Alcune informazioni:

- utilizzo KDE

- ero convinto di essere a posto con la tastiera ma ora mi rendo conto che evidentemente non è così perchè anche i KDE ho gli stessi problemi, probabilmente ho combinato qualcosa dopo aver risolto uno dei miei problemi

A questo punto per risolvere i problemi suppongo di dover mettere le mani in xorg.conf

E' così ?

Dove devo andare a modificare ?

----------

## koma

nel layout metti it invece di en  :Smile: 

in kde controlla le impostazioni della tastiera e scegli il alyout migliore per te

----------

## lsegalla

 *koma wrote:*   

> nel layout metti it invece di en 
> 
> in kde controlla le impostazioni della tastiera e scegli il alyout migliore per te

 

Telepatia    :Smile: 

Ci son giusto appena riuscito.

Ho tolto un po' di sporcizia e seguendo le note son ripartito dalla configurazione originale dove c'era il valore "us" e ci ho messo "it"

Testato e tutto fuzionante quindi posso chiudere

Grazieee

----------

## koma

notthing  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *koma wrote:*   

> notthing 

 

Hill!  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

